# SUPER HAWK from NY with a 17.30LB Whitechin !!!



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

WOW, I think I need to head to Pointlookout NY.

VICTOR PLACE CAUGHT THIS MONSTER BLACKFISH while fishing on the SUPER HAWK on FRI. DEC.4! The big fish was weighed in at CAUSEWAY BAIT AND TACKLE and tipped the scales at 17.30 lb !!!!!. THERE ARE A FEW MORE PICS ON WWW.SUPERHAWKFISHING.COM .


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

dayyyyyammm


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Schweeeeet!!!


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

wow just wow


----------

